# Mucous/soft poo



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby has had mucousy soft poos for about a week now. But, whats annoying is they will be normal after a bone in meal then get messy and mucousy again. I did do two days of slippery elm in the beginning, which helped a bit, but I didnt do a full dose, since I didnt know what a full dose was then. I was just sprinkling 1/4 of a capsule. From what Iv read in the slippery elm thread she should be getting 1.5-2 full capsules a day (I think). 

Should I do 3 days straight of slipper elm between meals so it doesnt interfere with nutrient absorption as much? I dont know if its just my imagination, but I feel as if maybe her poops have been like this since I took her for her yearly vet checkup on May 1. But, she also had this mucousy poop after I tried introing duck into her diet. I stopped the duck intros a couple weeks ago because it just wasnt going well. 

So, slippery elm for 3 days, or do I need to try something else?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I she getting enough bone?

Seems like if they are normal after a bony meal, that could be the problem.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

4 bone in meals a week, as it always has been. Last week, she pooped out literally nothing but a big glob of mucous with a little bit of soft poop. Its not as bad anymore, but I want her normal poos back lol.

And Im going to be doing that liver detox Liz suggested, my order will be here tomorrow - i missed it today lol. So I want her poos to be back to normal before I start the detoxing... or maybe the detoxing will help?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hm. I wish I could help you with the slippery elm - I think maybe you need to reduce the food and do broth etc. with it rather than just keep feeding as normal.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Try fasting her for 24 hours? Then give her some broth? Maybe her stomach hasn't gotten a chance to rebuild itself from whatever made it upset.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

She gets between 3.50oz-4oz per meal. Any less than that and she gets hunger pukes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When Snorkels was sick, I took away her food but fed her chicken broth. Then started adding in chicken a little bit at a time, feeding her pretty often. 

She had a different problem than Ruby - but I really do think the slippery elm, without removing the food, won't help an irritation in the digestive system.

Maybe feed her lightly with just chicken, and do the slippery elm? Or maybe Liz will see this.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, you mean feed bone-in chicken for the next few days to help firm things up? And maybe add the slippery elm? 

I mean, I could fast her for like 15 hours without hunger pukes. But the problem with fasting her is she doesnt drink water if she hasnt eaten. So, its a tough call whether to fast her or not...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

See if she will drink either chicken or liver broth instead. That will give her liquid AND nutrition and you can fast her for awhile to let the slippery elm work.

No, I don't think giving bony meals is what to do with the slippery elm. I asked Re to look at your thread; she knows more than me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what has changed?

didn't we make a few tweaks after her vet visit?

we got rid of the sardines...what else did we change or add?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, it all started when I tried to intro duck, I did too much too soon (about 3 weeks ago) Then after a two days her poops would go back to normal from the duck (I only fed duck twice, one a week for two weeks). Then her poops slowly became normal again. 

After the high liver enzymes we took away the sardines yes, and apple cider vinegar, organic coconut oil, and acidophilus probiotic. 

Is this just her system getting used to not having the coconut oil and acidophilus? Because those two things are supposed to help with digestion too...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would hestitate to keep giving her the slippery elm...

no way she could have giardia or something, right?

seems to me you could start the probiotic? did you get one that liz recommended or another one?

it can also take a bit to normalise a system once it's been 'off'.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I will have the colostrum and primal ultra defence tomorrow. 

With the liver detox I bought all 6 vitamin/herb supplements. IF she has giardia, which I think is doubtful, the grapefruit seed extract will help with that. 

Maybe I should just start her on Liz's detox and her system will go back to normal. 

Should I fast for 24 hours? I just feel bad and dont want her hunger puking >.<

I agree, it seems like it can take the system a while to get back to normal when its 'off' like you said. Because I made the stupid mistake of not introing duck slowly, I gave her a full 4 oz meal of duck leg. I thought it would be similar to chicken, and with the bone it should offset any loose stools. Maybe it is just the duck from 2-3 weeks ago that got her system out of sorts.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

There was an interesting article in Dogs Naturally November 2011 issue about Therapeutic Fasting - not sure if I'm allowed to copy/paste it onto here, but I'll try:

Thanks in part to the ease with which information is exchanged these days, there is a growing percentage of pet owners who re- ject the idea that commercial pet foods are the only appropriate choice for dogs. Every day, more and more people are choosing to feed their dogs raw, homemade foods. With all the informa- tion available about the proper feeding of dogs, however, there’s still one important topic that’s not getting much attention. That is, when NOT to feed your dog.
In at least some sectors of the human alternative medical com- munity, it is known that when we are symptomatic, fasting is the quickest, most effective way to restore health. For some reason, this discovery seems to have eluded dog health practitioners. Weekly one-day fasts are frequently recommended by expert raw feeders as part of a dog’s normal maintenance, and this most likely will extend the life of a dog since it simulates the prey scar- city dogs have encountered throughout their biological history. But therapeutic fasting is different, and has benefits that go far beyond increased longevity. Specifically, it can provide dog own- ers with the simplest, cheapest, most effective and autonomous method of dealing with their symptomatic dogs.
Since sick or injured dogs can’t hunt, they have never had the opportunity – and therefore never adapted the ability – to di- gest food and heal simultaneously. Eating at a time when the body needs to direct its resources to healing and cleansing is an impediment to those processes. During their long development
FASTING
as a species, dogs have responded to sickness or injury by sim- ply finding a quiet, solitary spot to rest until the ability to chase down food has returned. Owners of domestic dogs have long ignored this self-evident fact, to the great detriment of our dogs.
The knowledge we have about the human body’s response to fasting provides convincing evidence of its usefulness. The body must normally direct a great deal of its energy to the digestion of food. During a fast, this energy becomes available for other uses. In the fasting state, the body will scour for dead cells, damaged tissues, fatty deposits, tumors and abscesses, all of which are burned for fuel or expelled as waste. The bloodstream purifies during a fast and restores normal cellular function tissue health. The elimination of obstructions restores chemical balance and returns the body’s functionality to an optimum state. Fasting allows a deep, physiological rest of the digestive organs and the energy saved goes into self-healing and self-repairing.
In dogs, and in humans, fasting is more efficacious in some ail- ments than others. Some forms of cancer (especially those in late or wasting stages) are known to respond poorly to fasting, for example, and fasting can be risky in the very obese or very young. These contraindications are rare and virtually all other common afflictions that affect domestic dogs respond very well to fasting.
Problems like skin, eye and ear inflammation are signs that the body is employing extraordinary means to eliminate accumulat- ing waste via the eyes, ear canals and skin. During a fast, the eliminative organs are able to catch up on the backlog so second- ary avenues of elimination are not needed.
Digestive problems of all kinds also call for a rest of the diges- tive organs. Diarrhea, for example, is a result of the body bring- ing water into the intestines to effect immediate removal of their contents when digestion cannot be accomplished for any reason (undue stress, spoiled food, obstruction, etc.). Food that cannot be digested becomes waste that will putrefy and become toxic if not eliminated. Considering this, obviously, continuing to feed a dog or cat that has diarrhea is a waste not only of food, but also of an animal’s precious vital energy.
Fasting allows quicker healing following surgical procedures as well. The hormones that are released in the body during and following stress or injury greatly impede digestion. Food that cannot be digested becomes waste, which overwhelms the body’s ability to eliminate it. Waste matter then circulates in the blood-
￼￼￼￼
￼￼22
November/December 2011 | Dogs Naturally Magazine
stream and causes normally sticky platelets and other compo- nents of the blood to not function the way they should. This is the true cause of infections and other complications that arise after surgery. Bacteria are blamed, but they are there by implicit invitation, since it is their job to break down waste wherever it accumulates in the body. It is almost always recommended that dogs undergoing surgery be fasted the day before the procedure but they should also be fasted for at least two days following sur- gery. Resumption of feeding should be done with very clean, easily digestible foods so that the digestive and eliminative or- gans will not be overburdened.
In spite of all the good, sensible arguments for fasting as a way to speed recovery, many owners still balk at the idea of not feeding their symptomatic dogs for days at a time. Their reluctance is mainly due to misplaced feelings of guilt or worry. If an own- er has never fasted personally, or never experienced the power fasting has to relieve symptoms, he or she may experience these negative emotions the first time. For this reason, it is advisable to read about general fasting principles in books like “Fasting Can Save Your Life” by Herbert Shelton or Dr. Shelton’s “The Hygien- ic Care of Children” (available free on line at www.soilandhealth. org). The latter work is especially helpful to dog owners, because it documents the dramatic results that are seen in sick children after fasting and explores the emotional issues that sometimes make parents reticent to employ this valuable method of healing.
If you’re ready to give fasting a try, there are a few guidelines to be aware of.
• Supervise your dog during the fast to make sure that he has no access to inedibles like toys, garbage, rawhide chews, cat feces, etc.
• Make fresh water available at all times.
• Respect a dog’s need to rest more during a fast, although most owners find that their dogs actually have more energy.
• Watch symptoms to determine the length of the fast. It’s best to be prepared to let the fast go three to five days or even longer. Recently it took five days of fasting for a Chocolate Lab in my care to overcome a severe case of eye inflamma- tion (I chronicled this experience on my blog at www.No- MoreVetBills.com). Sometimes particularly long-standing problems (like skin issues or allergies) take more than one extended fast.
• When symptoms have subsided or are gone, break the fast with a small meal (half the normal amount of the dog’s usu- al food). Increase the quantity gradually but be prepared thereafter to feed less. Fasting increases digestive efficiency so much that dogs will require less food afterward and can easily put on excess weight. Raw fed dogs require less food as well.
Therapeutic fasting of dogs is where raw feeding was 30 years ago, and holds even more potential for leading our dogs to very high levels of health. As was the case with raw feeding, how-
ever, we’re going to have to proceed without the guidance of the veterinary profession. This very powerful healing tool is not taught in vet school, and even holistic vets are sometimes not acquainted with the benefits or proper execution of a therapeutic fast. Dog owners who have read about fasting and want to try it on their dogs are often given unqualified warnings against fast- ing by their vets, just as many vets still recommend against raw feeding - even while raw feeding owners and their dogs reap the benefits. The rare situations where fasting may not be the best option (mentioned previously) in no way justify these warning: fasting is not cruel, nor is it risky or dangerous. On the contrary, continuing to feed a sick dog is cruel, because doing so extends and exacerbates the suffering.
Nature has provided a way for dogs to heal very quickly in al- most all situations where healing and regeneration are possible. Replicating the conditions under which healing is accelerated is the kindest, most sensible, rational and natural approach to sick- ness. DNM

Sorry so long, but thought it might be helpful!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I find that my dogs have about a week of mucousy poo after they've been given slippery elm. Maybe up her bone content for a couple of weeks and wait it out?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> I will have the colostrum and primal ultra defence tomorrow.
> 
> With the liver detox I bought all 6 vitamin/herb supplements. IF she has giardia, which I think is doubtful, the grapefruit seed extract will help with that.
> 
> ...


i would do what liz advised....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh so many options. Tomorrow is Rubys "simple meals". Breakfast is skinless turkey, and dinner is bone-in chicken. What if I skip Ruby's Saturdays breakfast and feed her 3.50oz bone-in chicken for Saturdays dinner (so it would be a 24 hour fast), then start on Liz's detox?
I dont know what to do now... that fasting article made a lot of sense.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are so sweet. Fast her tonight and tomorrow morning and feed tomorrow night and start her on her liver treatment. The probiotics will help her gut along the way and the rest of the cleanse will help flush and reset her system. You should be good to go when it is all over.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I already gave her dinner tonight, before I made this post. 

Should I skip breakfast and dinner for her tomorrow and feed her Saturday and start the liver treatment then?

Also Liz, there were a few doses I wasnt sure about. I wrote them in red letters next to the supplements in the detox thread. I also dont know when to give all the supplements, is it all at the same time with food?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Primal Ultra Defense - 1 capsule

Bovine colostrum - 2 capsule one morning one evening

L-glutamine 1 capsule a day?? Yes

Milk Thistle (to help the liver in detoxing)Dose as % of adult human dose
5 lbs 10%
5-10 lbs 15%
11-20 lbs 20%
21-40 lbs 30%
41-70 lbs 50%
71-100 lbs 75%
100 lbs 100%


Nutribiotics Liquid Grapefruit Seed Extract - 2 drops per every 10 pounds body weight daily (dilute in food or water) Ruby is 16 pounds, so would she get 3 drops per day??) Yes and you have to dilute this in food or water
Colloidal Silver (preferably made by yourself or someone who makes it) a couple of teaspoons three times per day at least (so 6 teaspoons a day???)yes - you really can't overdo it so don't worry too much.

Raw green tripe (how much per day??) Start slow as it can be rich for some but it can be fed as a meal or just part of a meal - it is just a nice extra boost.

I would just start tomorrow. Don't worry.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Liz  Ruby is happy she doesnt have to be fasted today lol :tongue:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Liz said:


> Primal Ultra Defense - 1 capsule
> 
> Bovine colostrum - 2 capsule one morning one evening
> 
> ...


Few more questions for you Liz. You said I couldnt overdo the colloidal silver, but on the bottle it says Adults should take 2 teaspoons a day for no more than 10 days, half the amount for children. So Im just wondering how its ok to give 6 teaspoons a day for Ruby.

Can I put all 6 supplements into one feeding, or is it best to space it out? For the Bovine Colostrum, Colloidal Silver, and Primal Defense Ultra say best to take on an empty stomach, so same rule for dogs? In that case I would only have to give the GSE, milk thistle, and L-glutamine with food.

For the milk thistle Ruby would be getting 20% of the adult dose since she is 16 pounds. Instructions on this bottle say "take one capsule 3 times daily." So what exactly would 20% be of 3 capsules? 
The L-glutamine is 500 mg I think (2000mg per serving size of 4 capsules)

For the L-glutamine, primal defense, and GSE, do I just do the one dose once a day, or would I split them (eg. 1 capsule - half morning half night) or just do the whole thing with her dinner?

And lastly, I never asked, how long should I keep Ruby on this detox for? The full 2 months until her recheck?

Im sorry Im being such a pain in the butt >.< Forgive me please lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The colloidal silver won't hurt her and neither will the colostrum. You want to do they full set of meds for two weeks (14) then go to every other day except for the milk thistle. After that I would personally keep her on colostrum every other day and milk thistle every day for another two weeks. The Primal Defense you can put away until you see a need for it. I like Primal Defense before a surgery like neuter/spay, traveling, or high stress situation. Also great when recovering from an illness or when you hear of something going around to build immune system. I would give everything when feeding as you need to dilute the Grapefruit Seed Extract and give the second dosage before bed. I am not super worried about the Milk Thistle but you can give half a pill one day and a whole the next and that should balance out - you could also just do half a pill every day! whatever is easiest. I would probably cut up a bunch if they were tablets and just give half. You have two months and that is plenty of time. If you had a shorter time to get her numbers down or higher, scarier numbers I would go with a whole pill. Does this make sense.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Do I have this right...
Do all the meds for 14 days straight

Then do them every other day for 2 weeks while doing the milk thistle every day still (oh, and its capsule form for milk thistle, I got everything in capsules not pills)

Then do just colostrum every other day and milk thistle every day for another 2 weeks.

*"I would give everything when feeding as you need to dilute the Grapefruit Seed Extract and give the second dosage before bed"* Do you mean, save the 3 drops diluted of GSE for dinner dosage?

Can I mix everything in a bit of salt free chicken broth so she actually gets the supplements. If I mix stuff in water she doesnt drink it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I must have been tired yesterday, I get it Liz lol.

Im going to feed Ruby bone-in chicken for dinner today and fast her tomorrow. This messy poo is getting me stressed out. I took her to the groomer today and I think she pooped there, because when I picked her up she had a smear of poo up her tail. Then when we got home I took her to poo and it came out like soft serve ice cream. It started the regular brown colour then turned a paler brown, which I think is from her bone in chicken dinner yesterday, but the bone didnt firm up her poo.

I dont get whats going on, I inspect the poo when i pick it up and (as gross as this is) I smear it in the bag to see if I see any worms, but there is nothing there. So all of tomorrow Im going to fast her then feed her bone-in chicken for mondays breakfast. She is going to hate me but this is getting ridiculous, she hasnt had a normal poo in like 4 days now. 

She is acting completely normal otherwise, super playful, energetic, eats all her food, drinks normally, nothing out of the ordinary. Im hoping using the grapefruit seed extract will help too, if she somehow managed to get giardia or something, I dont know. AGH >.<

Should I bring a fecal sample to the vet? Or wait a few more days to see if the fasting and GSE help?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Kat, 

Wait at least the first two weeks as if she does have a parasite the Grapefruit Seed extract should take care of it. Save yourself a little. She may stay a little on the soft side the first few days especially as you are flushing our her system so play it by ear but you may have to up her bone a bit for these two weeks.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I am going to do. I have a bag of chicken backs in the freezer for moments like this. Fasting her all of today then giving a chicken back for breakfast tomorrow.

I finally figured out a way to get Ruby to drink all the supplements. I would mix them with water and put her food in it, but she would not drink it. So I took a cheese grater, got a benny bully liver treat and stredded a small amount on top, and she drank the whole thing. Im introing all the supplements seperatley, one new supplement for each meal. So now Im up to colostrum, primal defense, GSE, and Im introing another one for her breakfast of supplements in water with the liver flakes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i made mini meatballs yesterday for one of Liz' patients, bubba....

he eats his fish oil gelcaps like they are candy and takes coq10 and bioprep II.....

Liz has him on Thuja for his papilloma mouth warts....those are separate and they just get tossed into his mouth. i think he thinks they are candy.

he also gets marine red algae which works on herpes simplex I, warts, and is good for building up the immune system

he also gets vitamin C...which i crushed into powder.

we made a gallon of water and put in 8-10 drops of gse and 3 caps of acv. we put coconut oil and olive oil in the hamburger along with some of the treated spring water.....

so now instead of overfeeding him, both get a mini frozen meatball with all of his immune building goodies.

i love these mini meatballs. sorry to hijack your thread, kat....but liz rocks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how long have you been feeding the benny bully liver treat?

what other treats does she get?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Its the only treat I use with her since switching to raw. I only give her one treat when I remember, which is like once a week if she's lucky. Even when I shred the treat on top of the supplements, its not even 1/4 of the treat, just the smallest amount. 

...Why, is something wrong with benny bullys

I did buy Ruby a dehydrated braided beef pizzle treat, but Im not going to give that to her till her stomach is back to normal. I dont know why I bought it now since it will be a couple weeks before I give it to her. Impulse buy lol. (made a post about it in raw feeding)

I have been thinking of giving her fruits as treats, but I dont want to until I buy organic fruits. And the blueberries potentially helping with allergies may become her treat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Its the only treat I use with her since switching to raw. I only give her one treat when I remember, which is like once a week if she's lucky. Even when I shred the treat on top of the supplements, its not even 1/4 of the treat, just the smallest amount.
> 
> ...Why, is something wrong with benny bullys
> 
> ...


no no...i was just asking...

personally, kat, i would not intro anything new just yet. you're already intro'ing Liz' treatment.....maybe see how that goes and then introducing new things, once everything is cleaned out and stabilised....

i don't think i'm surprised to see that ruby has soft poo.....with liver enzymes, there will be an effect on the intestines and the excretion of stool.....

i don't think she's 'sick'....i just think she, like any of us, needs a good clean out


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah I for sure wouldn't intro new treats like the blueberries or the beef pizzle until shes back to her normal self. Dont worry :tongue:

Btw, your sig pic of Bubba is so cute! He's so shiny too! Do you brush him, and if so what do you use? Iv bought like 3 different brushes and I dont see a difference. The only way to get rid of Rubys shedding coat is to take her to the groomer and they use the high velocity dryer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i still use the seed mix, along with coconut oil and olive oil and emu oil that i rotate. that's it.

i did sub out flax for chia seeds...i think flax on a daily or weekly basis is harsh on the intestines and chia doesn't go bad and is higher in omega threes.

he also gets carlson's fish oil omega three gems...we take it too....

well, that and fattier cuts of meat. i realise now and this took a while, that dogs need dietary fat. 

that's why he went bald in the first place :::::::::::::::d'oh:::::::::::::::


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

How much fat do you give with their meals? If you had to guess, how many grams or ounces of fat is there with meat? I just hope I get enough fat in Rubys diet, if I get pork that doesnt have much fat on it, I will add .30oz chunk of lamb fat with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

fat isn't something i measure anymore....if i'm feeding what i know to be a lean meat, such as goat or even the venison, i will add a lamb cube...usually about 1/4 to 1/2 ounce.....

the only pork they get, really, is pork ribs....they get little to no chicken, some duck, but not much...fowl....mostly they get beef, venison, lamb, goat, rabbit, soon to be emu and elk....and these are pretty lean, except the lamb which is more of an old lamb young sheep 

i'd say i feed about 10% of their diet in fat...so it would look like 70% protein - 10% fat - 5% - liver - 5% some other organ.

plus.

fish oil capsules - each gets 1000 mg. per day.

each gets 1/2 teaspoon of either emu or coconut or extra virgin olive oil every day or every other day....that gets figured in with their food real estate...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh good to know, Iv been giving fish oil 3 times a week only. Would the coconut oil and fish oil go towards the weekly 10% fat ratio? 

I am pretty sure I dont get 10% fat in Rubys diet, when her stomach issues are better I will slowly add more fat in and adjust accordingly. 

One of these days I will order that emu oil...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in my world, everything is counted.....some things are counted more than others.

so the coconut oil and olive oil and emu oil are 'treats' for after a walk....and they are mixed into the mini meatballs, since the meat is organic and lower in fat....more for human than dog....

i saw what i did when i left out fat in enough amounts....bubba is still growing in on his belly....and will probably take another six months....malia is all the way back.

so now, i realise the importance of fat. and i think plant fats are more gentle. don't ask me why. i have no basis to think that LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby wouldnt drink the supplements with the water and benny bully liver treat sprinkling this morning, I think she caught on lol. I did a low sodium chicken broth, which she is drinking, but she got two hives on her side. It could be totally unrelated to the broth, but I dont want to chance it.

Should I dose her with benadryl or just leave it? I dont know if benadryl would have some sort of negative reaction with the supplements. I cant help but stress when I see hives on her since that scary allergic reaction she had last year to vaccines. The minute I see one bump Im already in a panic lol.

Could I sprinkle the supplements into a teaspoon of natural yogurt instead? If so, what type is best?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kat said:


> Ruby wouldnt drink the supplements with the water and benny bully liver treat sprinkling this morning, I think she caught on lol. I did a low sodium chicken broth, which she is drinking, but she got two hives on her side. It could be totally unrelated to the broth, but I dont want to chance it.
> 
> Should I dose her with benadryl or just leave it? I dont know if benadryl would have some sort of negative reaction with the supplements. I cant help but stress when I see hives on her since that scary allergic reaction she had last year to vaccines. The minute I see one bump Im already in a panic lol.
> 
> Could I sprinkle the supplements into a teaspoon of natural yogurt instead? If so, what type is best?


I *think* if you decide to use yoghurt, the Greek stuff is lower in lactose, and you want unflavoured, so no sugar or anything. It's not ideal for dogs, because it's a dairy product, but maybe if it gets her to eat her meds, it might be the lesser of two evils? I'm sure Liz will chime in though =)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kat, let's not intro yoghurt into the mix or give her benedryl.

two hives we watch...

how about making mini meatballs out of whatever ground meat you have or can get....and putting the stuff in that.....that would work, wouldn't it?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I didnt give the benadryl last night either, I rinsed her with lukewarm water in case it was a conact allergy.
Ya Re, I think I will try it your way. Ill go to the grocery store today and pick up some ground chicken or turkey. If I cant find one that's not seasoned, I will grind my own lol.

Yay! She had a normal poo today!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm so glad to hear that....i know we stress so much about our babies....

but sometimes not doing something is doing something.

you may also want to think zyrtec rather than benedryl. or nothing...i don't give bubba allergy meds.

i don't want to interfere with his own ability to build up a tolerance, rather than intervene, if that makes sense.

i like the mini meat balls because i can pack all the stuff i want in there for him....and he eats it like it's candy.

no muss. no fuss.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That meatball thing really worked! I got ground beef and mixed in her afternoon dose of the colloidal silver with it, and she gobbled up every last bit, then looked for more lol. I hope it works just as well with all the capsules too for her morning and night doses. 

And it's a lot less messy too! Thanks for the tip Re


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> That meatball thing really worked! I got ground beef and mixed in her afternoon dose of the colloidal silver with it, and she gobbled up every last bit, then looked for more lol. I hope it works just as well with all the capsules too for her morning and night doses.
> 
> And it's a lot less messy too! Thanks for the tip Re


gotta give credit where credit is due. thank liz, but if you ask honey, he says it was his idea.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

She's eating the ground beef balls with her supplements no problem, so happy! And her poops are perfect again, I could cry from joy haha. Its nice to pick it all up in one go instead of trying to wipe diarrhea off the grass thats for sure! 

Thank you so much Liz! Her eyes are clearing up again too, they were gunky after taking her off the ACV. Would this be more of a whole body detox with the milk thistle boosting the liver detox even more with it?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so glad to hear she is doing better. Re is an angel and always there when we need her. I am glad her eyes are clearing. Yes, when the organs start function efficiently the body systems get clean and like her eye bright and clear. I am glad to hear about her eyes. By the time you see improvement internal improvement is well on it's way.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

angel? me? LOL

i am so glad to hear she's better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I was surprised that it took almost a year for Snorkels' awful brown gunk running from her eyes to stop.

I guess I expected all the changes to come right away.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kat, i am finding that if i take a damp rag and put a little acv on it and wipe down my dogs.....they don't scratch..

now, my dogs don't have wildly terrible environmental allergies, but malia will pick at her paws and bubba does scratch a little more than usual....

so maybe?

i have a working theory about environmental allergies and antihistamines....as much as we hate to suffer and hate seeing our pets suffer, by taking benedryl or zyrtec etc.....we are inhibiting our bodies from ever producing those little white blood cells responsible for keeping our immune system healthy.

i'm finding, that, using certain foods are helping my husband with his sinus attacks that he gets every year.....and now we no longer take sudafed..

and i'm finding that coconut oil, taken internally, is helping both the dogs and me...i'm not nearly as stuffy as i once was when spring hit....

i think there are other things, like bragg's ACV....but for now, this is what i've observed in this house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

my mother actually got addicted to nasal spray. Without it, her sinuses were completely shut. I remember when I was a little girl she was often on the bed putting nose spray in. It's just a memory I have of her - laying there with her head back.

she finally was able to quit taking it but she suffered from sinus issues all her life.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Liz, Im going to need to order more collidal silver. I only ordered 1 8 ounce bottle not realizing it wouldnt be enough. Its been a week and it's almost half done. So I guesstimate I need 2 more 8 ounce bottles, but that Wellness colloidal silver is 38$ each, and with the shipping, international charges, etc, it would be wayyyy to much to buy so many again lol. Of course, if you think the 30 ppm Wellness colloidal silver is the best one, I will get it again, but if I could save some money that would be nice too 

Im looking at Canadian health food sites and found a few, would you mind taking a look to see if any sound good to you?
Site Search Results - Feel Good Natural Health Stores
This one sounds good http://www.aviva.ca/shop/products.asp?itemid=3921&catid=292

Here are a few more from vitacost, if any of these look better than the Canadian site ones:
Source Naturals Ultra Colloidal Silver
Vitacost Colloidal Silver - 10 ppm -- 8 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i'm going to start taking it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Honestly it sounds like she is doing really well and I would drop the silver. I wish I was closer to you and could give you some.  We bought a generator because between us and the dogs sometimes we go through a lot. Other times the generator just sits but I do know it has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok good to know  What exactly was the colloidal silver doing for Ruby anyway?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Colloidal silver 

Colloidal silver for dogs has uses in treating skin and ear conditions as well as bacteria and viral infections. It also helps treat wounds, inflammation, burns, fevers and eye infections. Colloidal silver is also used in the treatment of thyroid imbalances, yeast infections, digestive disorders and parasites.

It is helping to cleanse internal organs of any unwanted parasites, yeast and inflammation.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Liz  Ill keep using it until I get it down to the halfway point and then I will save it. Again, thank you so much for your help! Id be so lost without your help, so thanks for putting up with my countless questions lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Like Re I have endless patience and enjoyment helping someone who really wants to learn and do the best for their dog. I feel blessed when a dog can be healed with things found naturally and enjoy helping his owner learn how and why healing happened. Honestly frustration only comes with argument which is why sometimes I will post once and then drop out. You have been a pleasure to work with and I am really looking forward to seeing your babies numbers come down and her health increase. You are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, everything you said to kat is true about me, i certainly am endless....that's true. but patient? ROFL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is green tripe really important towards this detox? Iv been introing it PAINFULLY slow, Ruby loves the taste of it, when she smells it her tail wags (gross), but no matter how small the amount, she barfs it back up within 2 minutes!

And I think I will order some more colloidal silver in the near future, just to have it on hand all the time. Apparently this is the top selling brand in the US, and its a better price through vitacost. Or do you still think the wellness one is better? Heres the link:
http://www.vitacost.com/natural-immunogenics-sovereign-silver-bio-active-silver-hydrosol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You might want to save the green tripe. It is nice for the extra probiotics but if it is upsetting her tummy I would give later when you drop some of these extras out of her life. I am glad she likes it and I bet when you drop some of these treatment aspects she will do just fine with a little bit just to keep her gut flora active and on track. Don't worry about it for now


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you get a chance to look at the silver? Its called silver hydrosol instead of colloidal silver... but it's a bigger size and I get a better valu for it. If you still think the Source Naturals Wellness brand one is better I will reorder that one. But here it is
Natural Immunogenics Sovereign Silver® Bio-Active Silver Hydrosol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

personally, when i run out of what Liz gave me, i will most likely buy this one:

Source Naturals Wellness Colloidal Silver

i already have a bottle with a dropper, so i'd just get that. 

i also like this one:

Natural Immunogenics Sovereign Silver® Bio-Active Silver Hydrosol

but i know nothing. 

as to the green tripe, i think it's a case of choosing your battles wisely. think about what you're giving her and what she's tolerating. the beauty of medicine, both traditional and natural is there is more than one way to get to that healthy place...

nature, also is perfect in her redundancy....so if she is not tolerating tripe, rather than force the issue, stop the tripe for now. when things are stable and her blood values are normal again, you can try re introducing it.

give the medicine that does her the most good....like, right now, you can probably stop the colloidal silver. this is certainly not something to give daily...on the other hand, primal defence might be something she'll need for longer....

and the milk thistle. it's a pretty potent herb....and she needs that....see where i'm going?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Re  Your first link is the one I have now, and I was looking into buying the second link you posted lol. Yeah, the tripe is for sure a no go right now. 
Today will be 7 days of her being on the colloidal silver, so I will stop it now. Thanks again


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Thanks Re  Your first link is the one I have now, and I was looking into buying the second link you posted lol. Yeah, the tripe is for sure a no go right now.
> Today will be 7 days of her being on the colloidal silver, so I will stop it now. Thanks again


i think ruby has enough going on right now with her detox that i wouldn't worry about tripe at the moment. 

it's something you can revisit another time.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yesterday Rubys poo was a bit soft and mucousy. This morning her poo was big, and it was a lot softer and had mucous again. Could this just be more symptoms of the detox? She did just get taken off the colloidal silver on Sunday, dont know if that would have anything to do with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Yesterday Rubys poo was a bit soft and mucousy. This morning her poo was big, and it was a lot softer and had mucous again. Could this just be more symptoms of the detox? She did just get taken off the colloidal silver on Sunday, dont know if that would have anything to do with it.



it sounds as if she is detoxing, but what did she eat the last two days?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't worry - she is flushing her system. You might want to up her bone a tiny bit if it is really mushy but you don't want her constipated.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think you two are right, I just need to up her bone intake again. I did two meals bone-out, so I guess it was too much too soon. I gave her a cornish hen back last night, and a cornish hen leg this morning, 3.50oz instead of her usual 4 oz because of the ground beef ball. 

It was such a huge poop that it shocked me lol, but from the bone I gave her last night and this morning, her afternoon poop looked a lot better. Thanks you two


----------

